# what do you do for a living



## caspergsx (Feb 25, 2014)

I work for Toyota as a master tech for 11 years. love my job always on my feet and moving around.  come summer time it's like a sauna in the shop just gotta stay hydrated.  its nice to be active instead of sitting behind a desk pushing pens staring out the window well wishing.  Figured I get the ball rolling and get to know you guys


----------



## losieloos (Feb 25, 2014)

I work for FD as his master slayer.


----------



## Rumpy (Feb 25, 2014)

I'm a pimento, I get stuffed in olives, mostly just jolive(r)


----------



## stonetag (Feb 25, 2014)

I fondle fish!


----------



## j2048b (Feb 25, 2014)

and am on the championship eaters union, i hold a world record for most clean pink fish tacos eaten in 1 night...GAWD was my chest and face covered, some of those fat clams gushed when broken!!


----------



## Seeker (Feb 25, 2014)

I'm a mermaid hunter.  I will catch one some day. I'm gonna be famous!


----------



## AlphaM (Feb 25, 2014)

I'm a gogo dancer and a marine/motorcycle mechanic one the side


----------



## Rumpy (Feb 25, 2014)

I'm a Nicki Minaj impersonator at a club on weekends


----------



## losieloos (Feb 25, 2014)

Im yaya for a living.


----------



## stonetag (Feb 25, 2014)

J20 said:


> and am on the championship eaters union, i hold a world record for most clean pink fish tacos eaten in 1 night...GAWD was my chest and face covered, some of those fat clams gushed when broken!!


Did you go to school for that?.....I majored in the wrong thing.. shit 5 years of college down the drain!


----------



## AlphaD (Feb 25, 2014)

I bounce at a strip club called oz.  All the strippers are midgets. Thursday nites is pints and pint sized fun.


----------



## 502 (Feb 25, 2014)

plumber, in more ways than one. Used to sell cars


----------



## Pinkbear (Feb 25, 2014)

I will just let everyone else say what I do for a living. Oh this will be fun


----------



## AlphaD (Feb 25, 2014)

Pinkbear said:


> I will just let everyone else say what I do for a living. Oh this will be fun



Horse sperm transfer container (mouth container)


----------



## Seeker (Feb 25, 2014)

Pinkbear said:


> I will just let everyone else say what I do for a living. Oh this will be fun



Didn't someone mention you were a tennis player not to long ago?


----------



## Pinkbear (Feb 25, 2014)

AlphaD said:


> Horse sperm transfer container (mouth container)


Lol. 

And yes tennis is a hobby


----------



## woodswise (Feb 25, 2014)

I am an internationally famous porn star . . .


----------



## Yaya (Feb 25, 2014)

woodswise said:


> I am an internationally famous porn star . . .



I've pleasured myself to many of your movies


----------



## heavydeads83 (Feb 25, 2014)

I work with retards.  We just installed a new runner and bought longer leashes.  I love my job.  Makes me feel like i'm giving something back.


----------



## AliCat (Feb 25, 2014)

I moonlight as a dancing yogurt.


----------



## jennerrator (Feb 25, 2014)

I'm PB's manager


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 25, 2014)

I manage a board of jewced up assholes.


----------



## Pinkbear (Feb 25, 2014)

Jen is my pimp.
Not manager.
She just nice.


----------



## Assassin32 (Feb 25, 2014)

heavydeads83 said:


> I work with retards.  We just installed a new runner and bought longer leashes.  I love my job.  Makes me feel like i'm giving something back.


----------



## jennerrator (Feb 25, 2014)

Pinkbear said:


> Jen is my pimp.
> Not manager.
> She just nice.



Job with the best benefits yet!


----------



## Assassin32 (Feb 25, 2014)

I work with midgets. Well, I toss midgets. This is gonna be a big year for me, my midget lost has 7 pounds over the winter so far....I feel some records coming up. I've been practicing hammer throw style where I grab him by one ankle, get the airplane spin going....and let 'em fly. It's gonna revolutionize the sport!


----------



## TheLupinator (Feb 25, 2014)

I work for the government......



































and by "work for the government" I mean I collect unemployment and blow it on gear and cheap whiskey


----------



## Rumpy (Feb 25, 2014)

Doc is an undercover DEA agent.


----------



## Dtownry (Feb 26, 2014)

I'm not telling.


----------



## DarksideSix (Feb 26, 2014)

I am Keyser Söze.


----------



## who_gives_a_shit (Feb 26, 2014)

Pinkbear said:


> I will just let everyone else say what I do for a living. Oh this will be fun



Justin biebers fluffer


----------



## rocco-x (Feb 26, 2014)

i train wild midges to walk the tightrope and at times a part time trapeeze arteest.i really do nee to do something in the line of a career.at 46 and still working under the table or long and hard manual labor jobs is getting old.i've been talking about getting my PT certs and start my own business.my brother took the similar idea,took the test,passed and now works as head coordinator at one of our states largest country clubs but i know if i was to get my cert we could both open up shop and clean up.the trainers around my immediate area don't even look like they do push ups let alone workout.i've been asked advice on the sidelines by one of my old gyms trainers.saw the way i was looking at him describe how to do side lateral raises and must've piqued his curiosity.after that he changed the clients whole routine lol so i know that must be my calling in life.too late to become a cowboy or a fireman...i think.


----------



## caspergsx (Feb 26, 2014)

Ha ha this is awesome I just got a stomach workout laughing so dam hard,  you guys are funny


----------



## Onrek (Feb 26, 2014)

I take care of my offspring all day as I'm an only parent. That's my living right now pretty much.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 26, 2014)

I sell crack


----------



## Tren4Life (Feb 26, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> I sell crack



Finally I found one. 

I'm a crack head.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Feb 26, 2014)

I am an anal bleaching tech....I hope to one day own my own anal bleaching salon


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 26, 2014)

Flyingdragon said:


> I am an anal bleaching tech....I hope to one day own my own anal bleaching salon



You could bleach my anus any day. In fact, I'll bring over some LNE and Clorox tonight and we can get started. I'll post up a review in the underground section ASAP.


----------



## Rumpy (Feb 26, 2014)

Should we make it a party?  I'll bring the tequila and see you at FD's place a little later Doc.


----------



## SHRUGS (Feb 26, 2014)

I fix bikes. Always gives me a good feeling. Especially when I get GQ back on the road. 
!SHRUGS!


----------



## Hero Swole (Feb 26, 2014)

I'm the head maintenance guy at a russian, asian and brazilian whore house. I also wax the employees pubes.


----------



## woodswise (Feb 26, 2014)

Yaya said:


> I've pleasured myself to many of your movies



The pleasure is all mine.


----------



## AlphaD (Feb 26, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> I sell crack



I thought you break in Wild Milfs...........side job?


----------



## DF (Feb 26, 2014)

caspergsx said:


> I work for Toyota as a master tech for 11 years. love my job always on my feet and moving around.  come summer time it's like a sauna in the shop just gotta stay hydrated.  its nice to be active instead of sitting behind a desk pushing pens staring out the window well wishing.  Figured I get the ball rolling and get to know you guys



Threads like this have good intentions, however as you can see most members like to try and remain anonymous.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Feb 26, 2014)

I review and rate internet porn.


----------



## Illtemper (Feb 26, 2014)

I deliver pizzas but only when the ladies call ask for extra anchovies!


----------



## Yaya (Feb 26, 2014)

DF said:


> Threads like this have good intentions, however as you can see most members like to try and remain anonymous.



I'm starting 2 new threads later..

"What's your social security number? "
          And
"Got kids? Post up some pic's"


----------



## jennerrator (Feb 26, 2014)

yaya said:


> i'm starting 2 new threads later..
> 
> "what's your social security number? "
> and
> "got kids? Post up some pic's"



lmao ......................


----------



## Tren4Life (Feb 26, 2014)

Yaya said:


> I'm starting 2 new threads later..
> 
> "What's your social security number? "
> And
> "Got kids? Post up some pic's"



Now that's funny.

Don't forget the " pictures of your house" thread


----------



## anewguy (Feb 26, 2014)

I'm guessing no one really wants to discuss who they actually are for some reason.


----------



## Noob (Feb 28, 2014)

Ex military, ...now anonymous


----------



## No1uknw (Feb 28, 2014)

I am a certified prostate massage therapist


----------



## BigGameHunter (Mar 1, 2014)

I could tell you but Id have to kill you.

My friends know what I am and what I've done.


----------



## edub2877 (Mar 1, 2014)

I don't work for what when I can go on welfare


----------



## Megatron28 (Mar 1, 2014)

I heard Rumoy's cats.


----------



## shenky (Mar 1, 2014)

I'm a doctor


of love


----------



## Popeye (Mar 1, 2014)

Plastering Grills Nationwide since 1995 ... enter "UGB" at checkout for 15% discount.


----------



## Bicepticon (Mar 1, 2014)

I'm a professional baby sitter....of evil doers.


----------



## stonetag (Mar 1, 2014)

Popeye said:


> Plastering Grills Nationwide since 1995 ... enter "UGB" at checkout for 15% discount.



This page cannot be displayed.....great! Wife will be disappointed, an un-plastered grill...thanks Pop!


----------



## Rumpy (Mar 1, 2014)

Megatron28 said:


> I heard Rumoy's cats.



Who's this Rumoy you and Doc are always talking about?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 2, 2014)

Rumpy said:


> Who's this Rumoy you and Doc are always talking about?



come on man u dont know Rumoy...he loves fukkin cats


----------



## BigGameHunter (Mar 2, 2014)

Bicepticon said:


> I'm a professional baby sitter....of evil doers.



That's interesting.

My dream job I would be a vigilante.  No shit, Id watch the news for that SOB that smacked his kid or abused an animal or elderly person then... all hell would break loose.

I would be on social security disability as my cover.


----------



## Yaya (Mar 2, 2014)

I once dressed up as batman and got very drunk..shit I even tried starting a bar fight after I brought my kid home from trick o treating


----------



## BigGameHunter (Mar 2, 2014)

Yaya said:


> I once dressed up as batman and got very drunk..shit I ever tried starting a bar fight after I brought my kid home from trick o treating



I saw the photos.  I would wear cowboy boots and a big 10 gallon hat.  Stuff Id never wear in public


----------



## Armedanddangerous (Mar 2, 2014)

I work at the local chevy garage, sucking old farts out of the used cars seats!!!


----------



## ERandICU-RN (Mar 2, 2014)

I'm a lighter repairman if you can't tell by screen name


----------



## Onlythebestwilldo (Mar 2, 2014)

I pull my wire..


----------



## Straight30weight (Nov 13, 2018)

Brining this to the top rather than start a new thread. What does everyone do to support their habits?

I'm an industrial mechanic, specializing in CNC and robotics. I'm also a welder/fabricator and semi professional tattoo artist (that parts a lie, I cannot draw a decent stick figure).


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Nov 14, 2018)

I'm a welder fabricator and male escort on the side


----------



## Hurt (Nov 14, 2018)

I owned a chain of restaurants until recently, when I sold the whole business. Now I work part time as a consultant in science and engineering staffing, and still own a real estate development company that does a few new build projects a year, and owns and manages my rental properties. Moving forward I want to be more involved in the fitness industry and putting a positive light on bodybuilding and powerlifting, and how it can boost your confidence and performance in all areas of life...to that end I’m currently writing a book and setting up a  few speaking gigs at local schools to tak about the value of fitness and how it saved my life.


----------



## Gadawg (Nov 14, 2018)

Hurt said:


> I owned a chain of restaurants until recently, when I sold the whole business. Now I work part time as a consultant in science and engineering staffing, and still own a real estate development company that does a few new build projects a year, and owns and manages my rental properties. Moving forward I want to be more involved in the fitness industry and putting a positive light on bodybuilding and powerlifting, and how it can boost your confidence and performance in all areas of life...to that end I’m currently writing a book and setting up a  few speaking gigs at local schools to tak about the value of fitness and how it saved my life.



Congratulations on all your success man. Really impressive!


----------



## Gibsonator (Nov 14, 2018)

volunteer firefighter and semi professional race car driver


----------



## John Ziegler (Nov 14, 2018)

adult video arcade janitor/Wizard


----------



## BrotherJ (Nov 14, 2018)

I am a salesman and Assistant to the Regional Manager for a mid-range paper company in the Scranton, PA area. I also own and operate a local beet farm with my cousin, Mose.


----------



## Hurt (Nov 14, 2018)

Gadawg said:


> Congratulations on all your success man. Really impressive!



Thanks brother - truly the most rewarding thing in life is to be able to help others.


----------



## Gibsonator (Nov 14, 2018)

BrotherJ said:


> I am a salesman and Assistant to the Regional Manager for a mid-range paper company in the Scranton, PA area. I also own and operate a local beet farm with my cousin, Mose.



ok, the office... did anyone get where mine was from? German?


----------



## Trump (Nov 14, 2018)

Electrical Superintendent in the Nigerian swamps drilling for black gold


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Nov 14, 2018)

I'm a self employed taste tester of fine wine and spirits


----------



## Elivo (Nov 14, 2018)

Gibsonator said:


> ok, the office... did anyone get where mine was from? German?


Yeah I got that, never a big fan of the show but I know enough about it to recognize that lol


----------



## dk8594 (Nov 14, 2018)

I make PowerPoint presentations and nod in meetings.


----------



## Straight30weight (Nov 14, 2018)

Gibsonator said:


> volunteer firefighter and semi professional race car driver


Are you not also an amateur tattoo artist?


----------



## dk8594 (Nov 14, 2018)

BrotherJ said:


> I am a salesman and Assistant to the Regional Manager for a mid-range paper company in the Scranton, PA area. I also own and operate a local beet farm with my cousin, Mose.



Prove it. What’s the first rule in roadside beet sales?


----------



## gymrat827 (Nov 14, 2018)

Proud owner of the taint touchers

we have a crew of vans for boys town in shytown, we specialize in quick 10 min stops

Guaranteed satisfaction or we just stop answering your calls


----------



## jennerrator (Nov 14, 2018)

General Contractor - Executive Assistant


----------



## BrotherJ (Nov 14, 2018)

dk8594 said:


> Prove it. What’s the first rule in roadside beet sales?



Lol put the most attractive beets on top, of course. Those are the money beets


----------



## dk8594 (Nov 14, 2018)

BrotherJ said:


> Lol put the most attractive beets on top, of course. Those are the money beets



Fuk! You really do sell beets.


----------



## automatondan (Nov 14, 2018)

I'm an underwear model.


----------



## Gadawg (Nov 14, 2018)

I do stand in work for pornos that call for really curved peckers.


----------



## Jin (Nov 15, 2018)

I am a dildo. 

Chicks dig me.


----------



## ELmataor (Nov 15, 2018)

I am a pro fifa player.


----------



## Youngb (Nov 16, 2018)

nothing. I retired in 2014 and quit my part time job 3 weeks ago. I am now looking to go into assisted living communities and take over ones that are failing and show them how to run properly. also I am setting up a few coffee stands in state buildings , and to run my wifes office as she sets up her business as a nurse practioner.


----------



## j2048b (Nov 17, 2018)

I mainly drive a van around and it looks something like this


----------



## Danny Bravo (Apr 9, 2019)

Gadawg said:


> I do stand in work for pornos that call for really curved peckers.


Is that you “Captain Hook”?
sounds like a possible “ fluffer “


----------



## nissan11 (Apr 10, 2019)

I'll be the first one to answer seriously..



I hunt for Waldo.


----------



## simplesteve (Apr 10, 2019)

I just started excavating .... not sure if I like it worked 13.5 hours today spent 6 of them hours cramped under a house hand shoveling / raking dirt. F'n garbage


----------



## Texan69 (Apr 10, 2019)

DEA agent...y’all got them good sources here?


----------



## Texan69 (Apr 10, 2019)

John Ziegler said:


> adult video arcade janitor/Wizard



What’s good for getting jizz stains out? Asking for a friend


----------



## Texan69 (Apr 10, 2019)

simplesteve55021 said:


> I just started excavating .... not sure if I like it worked 13.5 hours today spent 6 of them hours cramped under a house hand shoveling / raking dirt. F'n garbage



Dang that sounds miserable, feel like I would never find time to train or eat properly


----------

